# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Lysyloxidase und Metastasierung

## RuStra

In der heutigen Ausgabe von Wissenschaft aktuell berichtet Joachim Czichos über die Entdeckung, dass ein bestimmtes Enzym, die Lysyloxidase der Metastasierung den Weg bereitet.
An Mäusen festgestellt, könnte dies auf den Menschen übertragbar sein und durch Lysyloxidase-Hemmung eine Therapie gg. Metastasierung eröffnen.

Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Rudolf,

wenn alles täte, was es könnte und wir machen, hätte ich meinen PCa nicht mehr.
Gruß nach HH, Konrad

Bei uns liegt 5 cm Schnee, wie ist es bei euch da oben, stürmisch?

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Rudolf,
natürlich ist es bis zur therapeutischen Nutzung immer ein jahrelanger Weg. Aber immerhin ist es eine exakte Erklärung für die Tatsache, das Metastasen auch schon bei noch nachweislich organbegrenzten Tumoren entstehen können. 
Gruß Peter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo RuStra&Forum,

ich finde diesen Artikel sehr bemerkenswert.  Somit erhärtet sich der Verdacht und die Vermutung, dass der Primärtumor Signale zu den Absiedlungen sendet, somit diese dann erst aktiv werden.




> Amerikanische Mediziner konnten jetzt zeigen, dass ein vom Primärtumor freigesetztes Enzym notwendig ist, um die Zellen aus dem Knochenmark anzulocken. Die Aktivität des Enzyms Lysyloxidase (LOX) zu blockieren, könnte sich als wirksame Vorsorgemaßnahme gegen die Bildung von Metastasen erweisen, schreiben die Forscher im Fachblatt "Cancer Cell".


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass möglichst schnell diese Erkenntnisse empirisch umgesetzt werden.

Im übrigen, sind deine Informationen und deine Mühe der Befassung mit den Bonkhoff'chen Targets einer Würdigung wert.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------

